# Forme de l'iPod nano 7G ?



## Ekarissor (20 Août 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,


N'ayant vraiment craqué que pour les quatrième et cinquième versions de l'iPod nano, ayant détesté la forme de la dernière version (6G), j'aurais aimé savoir si certains d'entre-vous connaîtraient la forme du prochain iPod nano ; ou si vous pensez qu'il est possible que dans l'avenir, Apple décide de reprendre la forme du 4 ou 5G...

Autre petite question :
Dans le passé, j'étais habitué à voir débarquer les nouvelles versions des iPod nano vers Septembre de chaque année, après la présentation que présidait Steve Jobs. Pourquoi ça n'a pas été le cas en 2011 ? Est-il possible qu'à l'avenir, l'iPod nano soit délaissé, face aux meilleures ventes d'iPhone, et peut-être d'iPod ?


D'avance, merci, et bonne nuit à tous.


Alexandre


----------



## Larme (21 Août 2012)

Ce n'est pas uniquement l'iPad Nano, mais toute la gamme iPod qui n'a pas été mise à jour depuis septembre 2010...
Il y aurait apparemment une Keynote (musicale ?) le 12 septembre ou un truc de ce genre...
Plus d'infos ce jour-là...


----------



## Ekarissor (21 Août 2012)

Je te remercie pour l'info, en espérant que ça bouge et qu'ils aient fait de bons choix pour 2013...

Bonne nuit.


----------



## megalaser (13 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour, pour mettre fin au rumeur du nouvel ipod nano : les rumeur disent qu'il sera carré ( comme le 6eme génération ) avec un appareil photo, des jeux, etc...

Apple a bien créer un nouvel ipod nano, mais pas du tout comme les rumeur disait : il ressemble à un mini iphone : http://www.apple.com/fr/ipod-nano/

Il réintègre les vidéo ( ce qui avait disparu a la 6eme génération ) mais toujours pas de jeux disponible ( en attente d'une mise a jour d'apple qui n'arrivera peut-être jamais car peut de personne achètent les ipod nano... désolé pour le retard de la réponse


----------



## KevZqn (16 Décembre 2012)

megalaser a dit:


> Bonjour, pour mettre fin au rumeur du nouvel ipod nano : les rumeur disent qu'il sera carré ( comme le 6eme génération ) avec un appareil photo, des jeux, etc...
> 
> Apple a bien créer un nouvel ipod nano, mais pas du tout comme les rumeur disait : il ressemble à un mini iphone : http://www.apple.com/fr/ipod-nano/
> 
> Il réintègre les vidéo ( ce qui avait disparu a la 6eme génération ) mais toujours pas de jeux disponible ( en attente d'une mise a jour d'apple qui n'arrivera peut-être jamais car peut de personne achètent les ipod nano... désolé pour le retard de la réponse



Euuuuh, pourquoi déterré un poste ? 

Cela fait 2 mois que l'iPod est sortie, je pense qu'ils ont eu le temps d'aller faire un tour sur le site d'Apple..


----------

